# New brake pads have ruined my rims :(



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi

I have tried various products to get the polished lip back on my OZ rims.

Clay does not seem to work. Nor does autosol or chemical guys all purpose wheel cleaner.

Any ideas?

thanks

-p


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Is it baked on brake dust?

Have you tried virosol. I have same problem. Dave said recently that you might need to use an acid cleaner once and then use something like virosol to keep them clean.

Know what you mean though


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Just look at Harks sig...

The perfect example of a spotless alloy. :wink:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

lol

I know its shameful, least it shows I use them I guess 

Gonna redo it when I have some new shots. Weather been crap lately.


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

Autosol will do it but probably just needs working in more...

Any pics of the rims in question?

Get a cotton buffing wheel and put the autosol on it whack it on a drill and that will up the ante...


----------

